# *NEW* Wheel Spotlight: ADV.1 FlowSpec Wheels



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

_*ADV.1 Introduces New FlowSpec Series Wheels*_
*GetYourWheels Authorized Distributor*

ADV.1 is a big wheel producer of forged wheel designs from monoblock to three piece.
From track oriented builds to big luxury style builds, ADV.1 provides a design for everyone
Choosing from their popular designs, ADV.1 introduces their FlowSpec Series.

Tesla Specific Sizes Available

Give us a call at *(562)249-7184

ADV005*
20X9 | 20X10.5 - Tesla Model S
20X9 | 20X10.5 - Tesla Model 3









*ADV08*
22X9.5 | 22X10.5 - Tesla Model X









*ADV5.0*
19X9 | 19X10 - Tesla Model 3
20X9 | 20X10.5 - Tesla Model 3









*Customer Color Options Available!*









_*Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]*_
*(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Here's some of our own beauty shots of the ADV08 in the Satin Black finish


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

ADV08 
FITS well on MODEL X IMHO

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*ADV5.0 
Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*ADV005 - BLANKS are available for custom offsets.
20X9
20X10.5
21X9
21X10.5

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*ADV08 in stock for Model 3, Model X*

Financing Available.
Dm or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*ADV5.0 Flow spec.*

Sales inquiries Welcome
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Blue and gold combo.
reminds me of Rally Racing

Get your order in today.

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*ADV5.0
19X9 +35
5X114.3
SATIN BLACK
READY TO SHIP!!!*









Other sizes and Custom Finish available

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*FALL SALE from ADV 1.
IN STOCK items only. Contact me to check inventory.

Take advantage on the sale, up to $300 in saving.*

Thank you,

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184

*www.GetYourWheel*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*ADV005 
20X9+35
5X114.3
FITMENT FOR MODEL Y or MODEL 3
$200 OFF THE SET TILL NOVEMBER 12TH








*

Contact me for your set 
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*ADV5.0 19x9+35 5x114.3
Gloss Black
in stock and on SALE!!

2 sets left *










HAVE AN NICE WEEKEND!!


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*ADV005 FLOWSPEC IN SATIN BLACK MOUNTED ON F82 M4*

If you are looking for a specific fitment, contact me.

Sales inquiries Welcome
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184​*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*BUY THREE GET ONE FREE!!

ALL INSTOCK ITEMS ONLY.

OFFER ENDS DEC 3RD.*

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*BUY 3 GET 1 FREE ending this Friday.

Come get yours before the deal is sold out.*










Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*The ADV005 FLOWSPEC mounted on the newest BMW 4 series. 
What do you guys think?

BUY 3 GET 1 FREE ends this Friday.* CONTACT ME for inventory check for vehicle specific fitment.

Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*ENDS TODAY IN 2.5 HOURS*
*
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]*
*(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*ADV005 available in variety of sizes . Feel free to contact me for inventory check.*

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*BUY 3 GET 1 FREE extended until the end of the month*

Get yours now, In stock items only.

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Holiday Sale!!
Buy 3 get 1 free

Contact me for inventory or any questions.*

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*BUY 3 GET 1 FREE SALE ending next week!!​*










DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*ADV005 with custom BRUSHED ROSE GOLD FINISH

BUY 3 GET 1 FREE ends this friday.
Get your orders in before they sell out!!!*

Wheels and Tires package available upon request.
TPMS and Lug nuts for Turn Key installation.
Free shipping!!!
_*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]*_
*(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*FLORETT SILVER AUDI S6 fitted with ADV5.0 in Satin Black

BUY 3 GET 1 FREE ending tomorrow with Free Shipping. IN STOCK ITEMS ONLY!!!*

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Sale ending at 5pm PST TODAY!​*


















*Order yours and save over $550*

Wheels and Tires package available upon request.
TPMS and Lug nuts for Turn Key installation.
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184​​*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*GODZILLA by the bay with some ADV5.0.

Special pricing this week only on any IN STOCK item.*

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
_*[email protected]*_
*562 249-7184 *​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*GYW special pricing till further notice. *

*Who wants to save a few $$*

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
[email protected]
562 249-7184​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*GYW is running special pricing on the ADV 1 this week
In stock items only*

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Get Your Wheels special pricing ends today!!

Get yours and save $$$*

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Get Your Wheels SPECIAL pricing!!*

*Contact me for your set. In Stock Only!*

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Cameleon Wrapped Jaguar F TYPE S with satin black ADV005

Heavily Discounted* at the moment, while supplies last.
Contact me for fitment and inventory !

Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Good Enough for PCARS!!!

GYW sale ending tomorrow. 
Hit me up to save some $$*

Thank you,
_*[email protected]*_
*562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*2 DAY SALE
19'S $600+ OFF PER SET
20'S $700+ OFF PER SET
Price varies depending on Square or Staggered set.

ADV5.0 *

In stock only

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Polished or Hyper Black wheels on any dark vehicle makes a great classy combo!!*

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes. GYW discount applies
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*ADV1 FLOW SPEC are also available in BESPOKE FITMENT AND FINISH.*

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*ADV5.0 in platinum black. Bling Bling!!*

Wheels and Tires package available upon request.
TPMS and Lug nuts for Turn Key installation.
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Platinum finish looks amazing on Dark color vehicles.*

Contact me for your set.

Thank you,
*Lou
562 249-7184*​


----------

